# Furrari crate and door replacement



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Anyone have experience with Furrari crates? Mine is over 10 years old and would work but for a replacement door. As I look on the internet, the new crates look like the widest part of the crate is lower than on my old one. I called PetMate, who bought Furrari from Igloo, and they didn't know of design changes, but the pictures do look different to me. Any "long timers" know if the new doors would fit a vintage Furrari?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why not send them a picture with the measurements on it?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

that is a good idea. I was just trying to save myself the investigative work.


----------

